# Insurance for young driver on r33 gtr



## GE1988 (Feb 25, 2008)

Just received a quote for my r33 gtr, 2700 for the year. Ive only just turned 20. so that seems pretty good to me.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

With whom?????


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd say you were quite lucky to get insured at all if you've just turned 20.
Saying that, 2700 is a stupid amount to pay for insurance for 1 year.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Yep it is! £7.40 a day just to drive your car! and some days you won't drive it and think "that cost me £7.40! today" I got my GTR when i was 23 and thought that was pretty young!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i am just about to turn 21 and i got a quote for 1900 fully comp on my own policy
im happy with that tbh, includes legal cover, windscreen, stereo cover and allows me to drive any other privately covered car 3rd party.


----------



## andy_pearcy (Nov 20, 2006)

who u insured with


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

bell


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Try A plan, just to see if they can beat it.


----------

